# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Dart frog calls in "The Mission" movie

## John Clare

I'm watching the film "The Mission" and you can hear Dart Frogs calling when Robert De Niro is pulling his punishment bundle up the mountain/through the rain forest.  Sounds like a thumbnail.

----------


## Tom

John only you would have noticed that. I have not seen the movie where is it set?

----------


## Kurt

In the introduction to Dance of Death on Iron Maiden's live album Death on the Road, you can hear the calls of _Hyla versicolor_ and _Pseudacris crucifer_. 

"There are more things in Heaven and Earth, than are dreamt of in your philosophy."

----------


## John Clare

Tom - South America.  

I've heard _Hyla versicolor_ in many places.  There's an advert for Tampax (of all things) in the US right now with a _Hyla versicolor_ call in it.

----------


## Kurt

> I've heard _Hyla versicolor_ in many places. There's an advert for Tampax (of all things) in the US right now with a _Hyla versicolor_ call in it.


Haven't seen that one. 

Its funny, Iron Maiden recorded Death on the Road in Dortmund, Germany, I wonder how many people in the audience knew what those frog calls were.

----------


## Kerry1968

This thread shows how frog-geeky you guys really are!

----------


## Kurt

D'oh!

----------


## Tom

Kerry you are just jealous that you can't identify the sound of frogs in the back ground  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Kerry1968

No Tom, I just have a life outside of amphibians!!!

Only joking, I would love to be able to identify frogs by their call, but first I want to get to grips with identifying more British birds by their call!

----------


## Kurt

Don't those birds have British accents? Americans find that accent very sexy.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kerry1968

Can't imagine bird song being particularly sexy Kurt, but each to their own. You Yanks, whatever next?

----------


## Kurt

There was a joke in there. I used to watch the Young Ones and Bottom, and they referred to women as birds. I assumed it was British slang. Of course if you have to explain the joke its not funny.

----------


## John Clare

> You Yanks, whatever next?


Try living with them!

----------


## Tom

Haha whats that supposed to mean?

----------


## Kurt

Yeah, what's that supposed to mean?!

----------


## willtilian

hes irish duhhh but lets not get into all the ira stuff

----------


## into

> Try living with them!


I lived in Germany for 3 years... there is a big difference between Americans and Europeans.

----------


## Kurt

and that is?

----------


## Tom

Yeah what do you mean? What is wrong with us yanks?

----------


## Kurt

Well we know whats wrong you, but what about the rest of us?  :Big Grin:  (Sorry, Tom, you walked right into that and I couldn't resist)

----------


## Tom

I know I did. Wait what do you mean by that?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kurt

> I know I did. Wait what do you mean by that?


Nothing you're just funny.

"What do ya mean, funny? Let me understand this cause, I don't know maybe it's me, I'm a little ****ed up maybe, but I'm funny how? I mean, funny like I'm a clown, I amuse you? I make you laugh... I'm here to ****in' amuse you? What do you mean funny, funny how? How am I funny?"

You won't be a geek if you know this quote. You may be in the Witness Protection Program though.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tom

Nope don't know that one.

----------


## Kurt

Anybody else? You will be a good fellow if you know it.

----------


## Ebony

It sounds like a quote from an old black and white movie..you no the ones where it's like a Mafia Boss sitting there with his cigar, lots of smoke in the air and they wear top hats. Oh and the black old cars.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kurt

The movie has all that, but no top hats and the movie is in color. It was released in 1990 and is based on a true story. Also I have kind of given you that name of the movie already.

----------


## Tom

good fellas. Just a guess.

----------


## Kurt

Good guess.

----------


## Ebony

Oh yea.. thats right Tom..Robert DeNiro. :Big Applause:

----------


## John Clare

That's a Joe Pesci quote though.

----------


## Kurt

Joe Pecsi actually. I don't think DeNiro was in that scene.

See if you can guess this quote - 

"I want you to spread the word, missy. I’ve – had – enough. The next whiny intern that comes in here looking to me for a cookie and a hug, I swear to Aisha, I’m going to hurt them. And you, you neurotic, one-woman freak-show, take your blah-blah to the blah-blah-ologist. Because if you are so stupid as to confront the Chief of Medicine over some quasi-offensive endearment, then you’ve just got to go ahead and replace the captain of your brainship, because he’s drunk at the wheel."

----------


## Tom

Scrubs? I don't know who though.

----------


## Kurt

You're on fire tonight.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj4dC...layer_embedded

----------


## Tom

Haha yeah. Give me some butter cause I am on a roll!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kurt

With a line like that, you aren't anymore.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Tom

Haha I know I just had to say it.

----------

